# HUGE Trout in a small lake!



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

HUGE Trout in a small lake!

I just caught a twenty-two inch cutthroat trout in a small, unstocked lake. It is one of the most beautiful (and tasty) fish I've ever caught/tasted. The biggest recorded catch there was twenty-three inches. I'm pretty psyched.

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

lol and ya ate it, no more trout now


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

but seriously, it's such an unfished lake that the biggest you can expect are ten inch trout, small bass, and perch.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> it's such an unfished lake that the biggest you can expect are ten inch trout, small bass, and perch.


Even more so now. LOL. :lol:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Stonegoblet said:


>


Damn that is a trophy! Why didn't you decide to release it back? Those kinds of fish are the lifeblood of the trout population. A healthy one of those will do wonders for the local stability of the lake!

Congrats


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am a big advocate for catch and release, but I don't think there is a reason to make a guy feel bad for not releasing a trophy fish. There is kind of an attitude now that keeping fish is bad, and it isn't. Nowhere do I see where stonegoblet is overfishing or abusing the resource. I trout fish a lot where I live, and I release 99% of the fish I catch. I may keep one or two per summer for the grill. If I am going to keep one, I would rather it be a nice fish so I get a good meal out of it. Nothing wrong with that IMO.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

But doesn't a trout die once it spawns. Sure it will lay the eggs and they might get fertilized but alot can go wrong in trout lakes, die from heat, freezeout. Congrats.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> But doesn't a trout die once it spawns


You're thinking of certain salmon species, to which the cutty and the rainbow trout are related, but they do not share this trait.

There's nothing wrong with keeping fish. Though in the initial situation described, in an unstocked, stunted lake, this fish sounds like a rarity. But now, looking at the pics, it seems a great deal of damage was done to the gills of the fish (blood in pic 2), and therefore, probably should have been kept. No sense feeding the pike.



> in a small, unstocked lake


Where was this fish caught? It is unlikely a trout ends up with both bass and perch in its natural waters.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

It's a pretty small lake in Washington, (west Washington, Not D.C.) It is a hidden gem, and since people don't fish there, the few of us that know about it keep in a secret. The trail up is about two miles, so NO ONE ever has taken a boat up there but us. The largest there was 23 inches, caught by my friend. But like earlier mentioned, we release all but the occasional exceptional ones. And, njsimonson, I'm sure of the Perch and Bass. And amongst the Cutthroats, there is the occasional Dolly Varden, too. But those must be released. I think I covered all the questions, eh? Sweet


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Stonegoblet said:


> It's a pretty small lake in Washington, (west Washington, Not D.C.) It is a hidden gem, and since people don't fish there, the few of us that know about it keep in a secret. The trail up is about two miles, so NO ONE ever has taken a boat up there but us. The largest there was 23 inches, caught by my friend. But like earlier mentioned, we release all but the occasional exceptional ones. And, njsimonson, I'm sure of the Perch and Bass. And amongst the Cutthroats, there is the occasional Dolly Varden, too. But those must be released. I think I covered all the questions, eh? Sweet


Which lake? (or is that a secret?) Been fishin in a couple but haven't had any luck.... what did you use for bait/presentation?

Feel free to send me a PM if ya wanna keep it off the boards.. 

Ryan


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ah, then the perch and bass are the stocked fish then.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

no, actually, the perch are 100% organic. I'll bet you anything the bass are too. They are some of the smartest fish I know.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

stonegoblet great fish . congrats


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

how did you get a boat up the 2 mile trail?


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

oh, you know, i did all the work while my LOSER friend just messed around with his tackle box. Lol. Yeah, he sure is lame and lazy...


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

I typically use weightless worms in the lake wwere stonegoblet and scottjes000 caughtt the trophy. i have only caught a small bass and several million perch along with 2 baby cuts. weightless worms work well in the deepers but not the shallows.. go with a mepps no. 5 as well lol they work great


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I would have probally kept it also :beer:


----------



## duckbird (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow....That's great


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

it is really a great lake to fish in... its too bad that Scottjes000, and Stonegoblet and myself wont tell. lol


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I've caught two like that, I mean exactly like that, in a little resivoir just a little north of our house.All in the same day! It was exactly the same type of deal. It was made by a local construction company and they told everyone it was just for cattle, but the locls knew about it. It was awsome fishing until word got out to a county I can't say, and it got 100% fished out in a very short period of time. Keep gems like that a total secret!


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

yea, our buddy has a nice little pond, only lets certain people on it, but the water is pry 30 feet deep, and you can watch em take it. not trout, though. perch, crappie(brother got a 4.5 lb one)and a few bass


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Another nice rainbow from a small mountain lake (released back to the lake unharmed).


----------



## cosmicwind (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice website. Looking at all these pictures makes me want to move back to Washington state. I may have an idea about where this secret lake is, it is near Anacortes of course. I was just in WA. state 2 weeks ago and visited Whidbey Is., the Olympics and the North Cascade, my son caught a 14" i believed was a Dolly Varden or bull trout in Ross Lake on a silver/blue Kastmaster, what a beautiful fish it was. Good job on the catch Stone.


----------



## fsbirdhouse (Mar 21, 2009)

Catch and release has it's place, but there are stuations where catch and take has proven itself to be acceptable over the long haul as well.
I live on a major western river with a very large reservoir some miles downstream. There is relatively little pressure as it is virtually unknown to the tourists.
The downstream reservoir sends an endless supply of large trout upstream every summer as it's level is dropped for irrigation. Neither the local river or reservoir's population of trout has seen any drop in their productivity over many years. At least to the present.
I suppose an increase of pressure far more than it now sees could change that, but for the present we still eat fish!








The two largest were Browns of 24 in. and 21 and 1/2 in respectively. Caught this last friday.


----------



## fsbirdhouse (Mar 21, 2009)

What happened to pictures of the fish in above post? 
They were here at one time I thought.

How do I attach a signature?


----------

